# فكرة عمل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي m r i



## asmaah (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي هو جهاز تصوير مثل جهاز اشعة اكس او جهاز CT ولكن يستخدم المجال المغناطيسي وامواج الراديو للحصول على الصور دقيقة وتفصيلية وثلاثية الابعاد تمكن الطبيب من رؤية الأجزاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان من عظام ومفاصل والدم وخصوصا الانسجة الرقيقة مثل الدماغ بدون استخدام لاشعة اكس أو الحقن بالاصباغ لتعزيز التباين، ومن خلاله يمكن اكتشاف التغيرات التي قد تطرأ على بعض أعضاء الجسم نتيجة لمرض ما وذلك بالمقارنة مع الأعضاء السليمة. وقد جاء اكتشاف هذا الجهاز في الثالث من يوليو عام 1977، حيث اعتبر حدثاً مذهلاً في عالم الطب الحديث. حيث في ذلك التاريخ تم إجراء أول فحص باستخدام التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي وقد استغرقت عملية التصوير اكثر من 5 ساعات ولم تكن تلك الصورة واضحة المقارنة بتلك التي نحصل عليها في ايامنا هذه. ويرجع التطور في تكنولوجيا التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي إلى جهود سبع سنوات للعلماء ريموند دامادين ولاري مانكوف ومايكل جولدسميث. وقد اطلقوا على هذا الجهاز اسم Indomitable في بداية الأمر والذي يعني القوي للدلالة على الجهود المضنية التي بذلوها على مدار السبع سنوات من العمل والبحث لجعل جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي حقيقة بعد ان كان مجرد فكرة. 

التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي هي تكنولوجيا معقدة وتعرف باسم MRI وهي اختصار للجملة Magnetic Resonance Imaging والتي في الحقيقة تعتمد على الظاهرة الفيزيائية المعروفة بالرنين المغناطيسي النووي والتي من الأجدر ان يكون اسم الجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي النووي ويختصر NMRI ولكن نظراً للواقع الكلمة النووي على المريض او المستمع فإن العلماء فضلوا الاكتفاء بالاسم MRI، وفي هذه المقالة سوف نتعرف على فكرة عمل هذا الجهاز المتطور وماذا يحدث لجسم الانسان عندما يوجد في داخل هذا الجهاز؟ وماذا نرى بواسطته؟ ولماذا يجب على الشخص ان يبقى ساكنا طوال وقت مكوثه داخل الجهاز اثناء الفحص؟ هذه الاسئلة وغيرها الكثير سنحاول الاجابة عنها.





*الفكرة والاساس*​يبلغ طول جهاز التصوير بالزنين المغناطيسي (MRI) 3 أمتار وطوله 2 متر وارتفاعه 2 متر كما يحتوي على انبوبة افقية تمتد خلال مغناطيس، يستلقي المريض على ظهره على سرير خاص يمر ببطء من خلال الأنبوبة داخل المغناطيس. وليس بالضروري ان يتم ادخال جسم المريض بالكامل داخل التجويف المغناطيسي وانما يعتمد ذلك على نوع الفحص المطلوب، وتختلف أجهزة MRIبالحجم والشكل حسب الجزء من الجسم المراد فحصه وتصويره حيث يتطلب وجود ذلك الجزء من الجسم في مركز التجويف المغناطيسي. 


*المجال المغناطيسي*​لمعرفة كيف يعمل جهاز MRI يجب ان نركز اولاً على المجال المغناطيسي المستخدم في الجهاز والذي يحتوي اسمه على كلمة مغناطيسي، فمصدر المجال المغناطيسي والذي سنتحدث عنه بعد قليل هو العنصر الرئيسي للجهاز ويشكل اكبر جزء فيه تركيبه. وتصل شدة المجال المغناصيسي المستخدم في الجهاز ما يزيد عن 2 تسلا، والتسلا هي وحدة قياس شدة المجال المغناطيسي والتي تساوي 10000 جاوس وللمعرفة تبلغ شدة المجال المغناطيسي للأرض 0.5 جاوس وهذا دلالة على ضخامة المجال المغناطيسي المستخدم في جهاز NMR. 



ولذلك قبل ادخال المريض والمختصين الى غرفة الجهاز فإنه يتم اجراء فحص دقيق للتخلص من الأشياء المعدنية التي قد يحملها المريض اما الاشخاص الذين زرعت في اجسامهم قطع معدنية لتثبيت العظام فإنه يسمح لهم استخدام الجهاز لان تلك القطع اصبحت ثابتة ولا يمكن ان تتحرك تحت تأثير المجال المغناطيسي وخاصة اذا مر عليها مدة تزيد عن 6 اسابيع واذا وجد نتيجة الفحص احتواء الجسم على اية معادن قابلة للحركة لايسمح للمريض بالتصوير بجهاز MRI ويتم تحويله الى وسيلة تصوير اخرى مثل CAT. 



كذلك لا يسمح للمرأة الحامل باستخدام الجهاز لأنه لحتى الأن لم تجري بحوث على تأثير المجال المغناطيسي على الجنين ويخشى من تأثر خلايا الجنين بالمجال المغناطيسي وخصوصا وانها تكون في طور الانقسام والنمو. 

*أجزاء جهاز MRI* 
ذكرنا في المقدمة أن المغناطيس يعد الجزء الرئيسي للجهاز وبه تجويف لادخال المريض داخله كما يتضح في الصورة وهناك ثلاث انواع من المغناطيسات التي يمكن استخدامها في اجهزة MRI. 




*أنواع المغناطيس المستخدم*​*(1) المغناطيس الكهربي:* ويحتوي على العديد من لفات من سلك حول اسطوانة فارغة ويمرر بالسلك تيار كهربي مما يعمل على توليد مجال مغناطيسي طالما استمر مرور التيار الكهربي في السلك. يتميز هذا النوع من المغاطيس بقلة تكلفته بالمقارنة بالمغناطيس المصنع من المواد فائقة التوصيل المستخدم في النوع الثالث ولكن يحتاج هذا المغناطيس إلى تيار كهربي كبير تصل قدرته إلى 50,000 وات نظراً لمقاومته المرتفعة نسبياً وهذا يجعل تكاليف التشغيل باهظة جدا وخصوصا أذا تطلب الامر الوصول إلى مجال مغناطيسي شدته 0.3 تسلا. 

*(2) المغناطيس الدائم:* وهو ينتج مجال مغناطيسي طوال الوقت مما يعنى تكلفة تشغيل قليلة ولكن المشكلة تكمن في حجم المغناطيس ووزنه والذي يصل إلى اكثر من 7 طن لتوليد مجال مغناطيسي شدته 0.4 تسلا وهذا سبب في صعوبة تصنيعه واستخدامه. 




ولكن بالرغم من التكليف الباهظة يعتبر هذا النوع من المغناطسات الانسب والافضل للوصول الى 2 تسلا والذي يعني صور في غاية الوضوح والدقة. قد تتسائل الان ما علاقة المجال المغناطيسي بالتصوير ووضوحه؟ وهذا ما سنجيب عنه ولكن بعد ان نكمل الشرح عن باقي اجزاء الجهاز.​المغناطيس يجعل الجهاز ثقيل جداً فانماذج القديمة منه كان وزنها يصل إلى 8000 كيلو جرام في حين ان الاجهزة الحديثة والمطورة وصل وزنها إلى 4500 كيلو جرام والجدير بالذكر ان ثمن الجهاز يزيد عن المليون دولار. 
اذا الجزء الرئيسي من تركيب الجهاز هو المغناطيس الضخم الذي يولد مجالاً مغناطيسياً منتظماً. ولكن هناك نوع اخر من المغناطيس ويعتبر الجزء الثاني من تركيب الجهاز وهو مغناطيس يولد مجالاً مغناطيسيا متزايد بحيث شدته تتغير من 180 جاوس إلى 270 جاوس وهذا لا شك مجال مغناطسي صغير جداً بالمقارنة بما تحدثنا عنه في السابق ولاحقا سيتم شرح وظيفة ودور المجال المغناطيسي المنتظم والمتزايد. 


بينما يقوم المجال المغناطيسي المنتظم بغمر كامل جسم المريض فإن المغناطيس الثاني يعمل على توليد مجال مغناطيسي متغير. 
اما الجزء الثالث من تركيب الجهاز هو مولد امواج الراديو التي تخترق جسم المريض عند اجراء التصوير. والشكل التالي يوضح الاجزاء الرئيسية لتركيب جهاز MRI والاجهزة الالكترونية المتحكمة في تشغيله. 





*كيف نحصل على الصور باستخدام MRI*​
نعلم ان أية مادة ومنها جسم الانسان يتكون من بلايين الذرات المختلفة، ونواة هذه الذرات تتحرك حركة دورانية حول محور كما في الشكل الموضح ادناه حيث تشكل هذه الحركة شكل مخروط حول محور الدوران. 


ولنتخيل ان هذه البلايين من الانوية عشوائية في حركتها حيث ان كل نواة تتحرك حول محورها بصورة متسقلة عن النواة الأخرى، وكما نعلم ان الجسم مكون من مواد مختلفة وبالتالي من ذرات مختلفة ولكن جهاز MRI سيركز فقط علي ذرة الهيدروجين حيث انها الذرة المثالية لان النواة تحتوي على بروتون واحد وله عزم مغناطيسي كبير نسبياً وهذا يعني انه عندما تتعرض ذرة الهيدروجين إلى مجال مغناطيسي خارجي فإنها سوف تتأثر به بحيث يصبح اتجاه العزم المغناطيسي في اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي الخارجي او في عكسه. كما يحدث للابرة المغناطيسية في مجال مغناطيسي حيث تدور حول محورها وتستقر في النهاية في اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي كما يمكن اجبارها على ان تستقر في عكس اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي. 








*كل بروتونات ذرة الهيدروجين تترتب في اتجاه المجال أو في عكس اتجاه المجال ولا يمكن ان يكون هناك ترتيب اخر. العدد الأعظم من تلك البوترونات عزومها المغناطيسية تلغي بعضها البعض ولا يبقى إلا القليل كما في الشكل البروتون المميز باللون الأحمر فلا يوجد بروتون اخر بعكس اتجاهه ليلاشي عزمه المغناطيسي.*​
*وظيفة امواج الراديو*​








*إذا نستنتج من ذلك ما يلي* 





*الحصول على الصور*​كما في التصوير باشعة اكس او التصوير بالاشع المقطعية فإنه يتم حقن المريض بمادة لزيادة التباين الذي تعمل على توضيح الجزء المراد تصويره في الجسم وتميزه عن الأعضاء المجاورة كذلك هو نفس الحال في حالة التصوير بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي ولكن المادة المستخدمة في هذه الحالة تختلف، حيث ان المادة المستخدمة في حالة التصوير باشعة اكس او الاشعة المقطعية التي تستخدم اشعة اكس ايضا فإن المادة المستخدمة تتأين اذا تعرضت لاشعة اكس مما يعني انها سوف توقف اشعة اكس من النفاذ من ذلك العضو الذي يحتوي على مادة التباين. وبهذا نحصل على صورة لذلك العضو عن طريق الظل الذي تم تصويره. ولكن مادة التباين المستخدمة في الرنين المغناطيسي لها وظيفة مختلفة تماماً، فهي تعمل على تغير المجال المغناطيسي الموضعي للانسجة التي تفحص، وتصبح استجابة الانسجة الطبيعية مختلف عن الانسجة المصابة بمرض مما تعطي نتائج مختلفة. 

*مزايا جهاز MRI*​

*عيوب جهاز MRI*​


*تطورات مستقبلية متوقع لجهاز MRI*​تعد اجهزة MRI في اوجها فهي عمرها لا يتعد 20 عاما مقارنة باجهزة اشعة اكس التي مر عليها اكثر من 100 عام ولذلك التطوير على اجهزة MRI يعد محدودا لانها في افضل صورة ممكنة وتعطى نتائج ممتازة وصور دقيقة وواضحة. ولكن من الممكن ان يتم تطوير أجزة MRI اصغر حجماً ومخصصة لوظيفة مخددة مثل ان نجد اجهزة رنين مغناطيسي مخصصة لتصوير بعض اعضاء الجسم مثل تصوير الذراع أو العمود الفقري او الركبة أو الرقبة أو التجويف البطني أو القفص الصدري او الدماغ. كذلك يعمل العلماء على استخدام اجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي على تصوير ذماغ الانسان اثناء قيامه باداء بعض المهام مثل الضغط على كرة او النظر إلى صورة لمعرفة كيف يعمل الدماغ. وبالتالي فإن مستقبل اجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي موجهة إلى الابحاث العلمية التي يمكن ان تتم باستخدامه لفهم العديد من اسرار جسم الانسان. 

وفي النهاية ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي وأن تكون فكرة فكرة عمل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي قد اتضحت، ولمن يرغب في الاطلاع على المزيد من المعلومات لإهذه المواقع المنتقاه تساعده باذن الله 


:20:


----------



## saifedeen (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيزعلى هذه المعلومات الرائعة

ممكن تتحفنا يمعلوماتك عن emg eeg 

والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## asmaah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة والله اسمي اسماء مو اسامة


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
يااخت اسماء


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبارك*

مبارك لكم هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*ابداع*

والله ان العالم فية ابداع وكلة من خلق الله سبحانة وتعالى


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## ابومحمد0 (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود والشرح الرائع


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل ودائما في تطور


----------

